# Dad's Fathers day gift...



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks great. You do very good work and tell your dad congrats on a great buck


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice and clean. Can you still make adjustments? The eye shape could stand to be tweaked a bit. It wouldn't take much.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Rehydrate and change the eye shape will make all the difference. It is a nice mount but the eye shape gives him a weird expression you don't see in live deer. Should be easy to do. The highest part of the eye should be in the front 3rd and the top lid should angle down. Great work for your 7th


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys, The high pt is in the front 1/3rd. I will try and take a better close up of the eye, will change if need!


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice, like they said, just soften the lid crease towards the front.. Will make ton of difference.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

:thumbs_up


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## kybowhunter64 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like the eyes. Makes him look tough!!!


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

looks really good to me did you use ear liners? cause your ears look nice and crisp.


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## davidhein (Jul 26, 2009)

Thats awesome! I like it, looks good. Cant believe its only your 7th!


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Great Fathers Day gift!


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Nice work! Yep I noticed the eyes too.. That is really good for your 7th deer!


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

coastiehunter2 said:


> looks really good to me did you use ear liners? cause your ears look nice and crisp.


No I didn't use liners they are bondo'd ears!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

looking good


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Ear reference*

Ear butts need more definition. Right butt is pretty good but left one appears too small. Try to sculpt in individual muscles. I know this may sound picky, but never settle for " close enough".


----------



## DSites (Dec 16, 2010)

Very nice gift He will love it!


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Very nice for only your seventh mount. I've done hundreds and I still learn new things and tweak my mounts. I would suggest more clay on the ear butts and less clay on the eyes. The left ear butt is way to small and doesn't flow into the mount like it should. The white of the eyes should match (unless you're trying to make an illusion of him looking a certain direction). The left eye is looking forward and the right eye is looking backward. They are minor details and when it's on the wall no one will be the wiser. Just offering up some suggestions since you have taken on mastering the art of taxidermy. Also, after you are finished with placing everything, slather on some cheap hair gel you can get at the dollar store all over the hair. After the mount dries you can brush it out and your hair will lay perfectly everywhere everytime. Keep up the good work, you are well on your way...!


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips guys. Will keep them in my book of notes. 

Dad loved it!


----------

